# WW1Westfield Columbia Military Model



## Mercian (May 2, 2017)

Hi All,

I've just bought a Westfield Columbia Military Model here in France, which needs quite a lot of work. I only have the sellers photos for the moment, but that's enough to give an idea of the scale of things.

I am therefore after advice from the collective.

From the pictures, it appears that the frame, though missing most of its paint, is in reasonably good condition, and still has the headbadge, and original front forks.

It still has the original rear wheel (in poor condition), Morrow brake and chain.

It has the original crank, broken and poorly repaired.

Otherwise, it lacks everything else, that is:

Front wheel
Front hub
Tyres
Pedals
Front cog
Handlebar stem
Handlebars (?)
Handlebar grips
Saddle
Saddle stem (?)
Mud Guards (Fenders)

Pictures (credit Passe-Present13), then my first questions:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



My first intention is to restore it sufficiently to ride. I would like to retain the original paint on the frame, but paint replacement parts the correct colour to indicate which they are.

Now, I've been reading around, and there doesn't seem to be a source for all the information on these bikes in one place (maybe I'm mistaken?) the main sites of use being Mr. Columbia's, Wing Your Heel's, and various threads on G503 and the Cabe. So, here's a few observations to start with, please tell me if I'm right or wrong.

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id111.html

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/1918-ww1-columbia-military-model-u-s-army-issue-usa748/

Wheels - 28 x 1.1/2" 36 spoke 13 guage.These should be "Steel Cement", so cross section similar to Type H on this chart

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2012/08/SH104832-1.jpg"

Front hub - Pope Concave. I can't find this anywhere, is this the ND concave from around the same period?

Tyres - Single tube. There are good things said about Robert Dean's. What colour were the tres? What tread pattern?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/single-tube-tires-28-x-1-1-2.15281/

Pedals - Columbia 4", white rubber grips?

Front cog - Was this DD chainwheel unique to the model? 

Handlebar stem - Is this a standard period Columbia item?

Handlebars (?) - Uncertain if the ones attached are correct, but suspect not. 22" Box type with 6" upcurve.

Handlebar grips - Grey corrugated rubber. Is it like the single one on Wing Your Heel's bike on his site?

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/1918-Columbia-Military-Model-WW1-21.jpg

Saddle - Motobike N°2. Is this a Troxel saddle? I see they are stamped USA.

Saddle stem (?) - A standard Columbia item? What type?

Mud Guards (Fenders) - 28" Semi drop side? Flat braces riveted to them.? Are these standard Columbia from the period?

Paint - Field Drab 30118 (though this would vary slightly by batch).

https://www.amazon.com/Field-Enamel-Paint-bottle-FS30118/dp/B008IMO3PU

Any leads on the missing parts welcome (-;

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## Bozman (May 2, 2017)

Great find my friend! One day I'll find one 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## milbicycleman (May 3, 2017)

Looks like a great find! I am a big fan of original condition bikes. 
My Dad's company sells O.D paint that would work well for your project.
https://www.armyjeepparts.com/c-211-gci-paint.aspx


----------



## Mercian (May 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Thanks for the positive comments. More pictures hen it arrives.

Meantime, to help get me started, am I right in thinking that the tires are single tube, and black (thr reason I ask is that they look white in the line drawings, but all restorations seem to use black). And, if so the tires in the upper photo of post 13 should be suitable?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/single-tube-tires-28-x-1-1-2.15281/

Also, does anyone have (to start with) a source for the chainwheel, fenders and (possibly) the crank? I think that I have the wheels sorted.

Milbicycleman, small world. (-: I have ordered from your Dad in the past, I have a 1941 Willys MB.





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (May 3, 2017)

I do not know much about WWI era bikes, however I believe that the Columbia Military model was produced between 1917 and 1921 or so.  If correct then yours may have been manufactured after WWI.  Does your bottom bracket serial# begin with USA. I believe that would be correct for these bikes.


----------



## Mercian (May 4, 2017)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for your thoughts. It's not arrived yet, so I will check the number when it does. That said, since it comes from France, I will be very surprised if it isn't WW1. But part of the fun is finding out.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## milbicycleman (May 4, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the positive comments. More pictures hen it arrives.
> 
> ...



It is a small world Adrian. That's a nice looking slat grill!  Alexander


----------



## Mercian (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi All;

if you are interested in an update to this project, please see here.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ww1-westfield-columbia-military-model.109845/

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

